# True Inspiration



## dsGrazzl3D

Thought this would be perfect here;









North Carolina couple, married 61 years, dies just 7 hours apart


"In life and in death, they taught so many people so much. They left this world showing us that true love does exist," she added.

Read more: 
[FULL ARTICLE LINK]


----------



## romantic_guy

I hope that is us. We will be married 61 years when I am 78. My mom is still alive at 92 and my dad died when he was 91. Her mom is 78 and i have seen people in their early 60s that look and act much older than she does. She does Zumba and muscle pump at the Y at her age! Wow...that means there is a possibility of being married 71 years or more.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *Romantic Guy said*: I hope that is us.


 We feel the same, heck...I've even PRAYED for that...

I thought this was the same story when I googled it -but this one was back in 2011.... 

Gordon and Norma Yeager married 72 yrs die an hour apart holding hands | Mail Online










They were married on the day she Graduated 1939










A short news story here >> 
Couple Married 72 Years Dies Together Holding Hands - Inspirational Videos I guess they held hands in the casket...they were old fashioned and just did everything together... 

It said this about them >>


> "Despite their closeness, Dennis admits at times his parents were 'total opposites'.
> He said: 'They just loved being together but of course they would get mad at each other.
> 
> 'My Dad was very sociable, he loved doing anything that involved being with people. My Mom was quieter but she would support my Dad in whatever he was doing. She would be there making sure everyone had something to eat, had a drink in their hand.


How it all ended.... 



> Dennis said that his father would continuously say, '*I have to stick around. I can't go until she does because I have to stay here for her and she would say the same thing*.'
> 
> Last Wednesday while making a trip into town, the car Gordon Yeager was driving mistakenly pulled out in front of another.
> A police report said the oncoming driver tried to avoid the collision, but it wasn't able to stop in time.
> Rushing to the hospital, Dennis said he found his parents sharing a unit in the intensive care unit.
> 
> Never separated and holding hands they lay, though 'not really responsive,' he said.
> 
> That afternoon at 3:38pm, Gordon passed away, with his wife and family beside him. The anomaly began though for the family, when Gordon's heart monitor kept beeping.
> 'It was really strange. They were holding hands, and dad stopped breathing but I couldn't figure out what was going on because the heart monitor was still going,' Dennis recalled.
> 'But we were like, he isn't breathing. How does he still have a heart beat?'
> 
> Dennis asked a nurse who checked, pointing out the couple's hands which were still locked together.
> 'Her heart was beating through him and picking it up,' Dennis said the nurse explained.
> 
> Exactly one hour later though, at 4:48pm, Norma died too.
> 'Neither one of them would've wanted to be without each other. I couldn't figure out how it was going to work,' said daughter Donna Sheets on what life would have been like for the other if only one had survived. 'We were very blessed, honestly, that they went this way.'
> 
> Dennis said: 'I don't believe there was a big secret to their marriage. Sometimes one or the other would get mad but they worked everything out.
> 
> 'In the end, they chose each other and that was it. They were committed.'
> 
> The couple held hands at their funeral Tuesday, sharing the same casket. Their family says after they are cremated, their ashes will be mixed together.


I balled reading that story... a perfect ending to a wonderful life (though they had tragedy along the way.... loosing 2 sons in car crashes)... they had 2 surviving children, 14 grandchildren, 29 great-grandchildren & 1 great-great grandchild.

That 10 minute video that was put together of their life ...Oh my.....the song.. I need some kleenex!


----------

